# Poke-Cards



## Goku (Aug 14, 2010)

So once when i cleaned out from under my bed I found all three starter from Gen 1, 2 and 3. I sold it for $89.99, that's about $10 pre card + a shiny deoxys that I sold for $34.99 = $124.98 :sweatdrop:


----------



## Green (Aug 14, 2010)

1) there's... no shining deoxys card?
2) what's the point of this thread?


----------

